# Ick and scaless (dojo loach)



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Posted this to the main forum... prob wrong forum, but I bought an otto last night which I noticed this morning has white spots. I have 2 dojo loaches. What is the best treatement for me to take??


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It is suggested to use normal white spot treatment (unless there is one made especially for scaless fish, ask), but only use half the recommended dose. Good luck.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try to find something like Ick Guard II, for scaleless fish.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm going with Rid Ick+, which says it is okay for "most" scaless fish. It mentions freshwater rays by name and says not to be used with them. So far I've made 3 doses, even using the "safe" stuff I'm using 1/2 recommended. Dojos and tetras = Okay thus far. The infected Otto has somewhat less ick, too.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i have some bettas with ick, but there are a couple of hillstream loaches in there as well.... what should i do?


----------

